

Introducing Docker Links (Docker 0.6.5 release) - julien421
http://blog.docker.io/2013/10/docker-0-6-5-links-container-naming-advanced-port-redirects-host-integration/?from=hn

======
SEJeff
This has the first bit of big changes Redhat did. I know Alex Larson
(mentioned in this blog) is a very talented Redhat develooer

